# How To Use SpinRite



## neos1

I've just purchased a copy of SpinRite (hopefully not too late for my 240gig hdd) and being
somewhat of a neophyte at all this computer stuff, I've come to the first roadblock.
Having made a ISO and placing on a CD-R and also purchasing a jump drive and following
instructions on the first image that pops up when starting the software (I think) I've downloaded to the jumpdrive. Now when I try to get it to start nothing happens, zip, nada.

I'm looking for a SpinRite guru who can walk me through this simple process. Oh, and yes
I've read the * manual.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, most of us don't have the manual, and we don't know what "instructions" you followed. What exactly is the purpose of putting it on the JumpDrive? Why can't you boot the CD and run it?


----------



## neos1

I'm not sure why it won't boot from the CD. My CD drive is first in line to boot from. 
I'm wondering if somehow I might have not made the ISO image correctly or somehow
it did not copy to cd correctly. If you've used SpinRite it seems to be a straight forward 
"click the box" and its done process.


----------



## JohnWill

Well, the obvious question is, what was the exact procedure you used to make the CD from the ISO file?


----------



## lotuseclat79

All of SpinRite's documentation are located at:
http://www.grc.com/srdocs.htm

-- Tom


----------



## neos1

Once downloaded, first screen has five buttons in order - 
COPY - CREATE BOOT DISK - CREATE ISO OR IMAGE FILE - INSTALL SPINRITE ON DRIVE -
EXIT.

I placed a CD-R in R-W Drive and clicked CREATE ISO OR IMAGE FILE of which was placed in
a file in My Documents. I then clicked on My Documents, right clicked the ISO Image to be copied.

lotusclat79--- I've downloaded each of the Adobe Doc's and am reviewing them now. Seems I may need DOS
drivers(?) I was under the impression that behind the bells and whistles of XP, there was DOS.

I've just burned another ISO image to CD using the Nero software. I'm going to try it now.


----------



## neos1

Computer will not boot from CD-ROM which is #1 in boot sequence, nor will it 
boot from the jump drive which, when I open up the files on the jump drive there
is some software from sandisk which I haven't loaded and what looks to be just
a copy of the spinrite software.


----------



## bearone2

what was happening that you felt the need to run spinrite?


----------



## JohnWill

I still have no idea what application you're using to create the ISO, which is probably where this process goes astray.


----------



## neos1

SpinRite creates its own ISO bootable image that is then saved to file. By right clicking on that
file and sending it to DVD/CD drive (E it burns it on to a disk.

Nero 6 creates an ISO image which it then burns on to a disk. I've done both, and neither
work.


----------



## JohnWill

I understand Spinrite comes as an ISO, what I was trying to find out is how you burned it. I'm not sure about your comment "Nero 6 creates an ISO image which it then burns on to a disk.". Nero doesn't create ISO images, hence my confusion.

If Spinrite creates the bootable ISO image, then you use Nero to burn it as an image, I can't imagine where the issue is.


----------



## DoubleHelix

After you download the ISO file, double-click on it, and open it with Nero. You should then be able to just click on the Burn icon or option and burn it to disk. 

It sounds like you burned the ISO file to a CD. That definitely won't work.


----------



## neos1

Your right John, Nero 6 does not make an ISO image, it makes a bootable CD. My mistake.

DoubleHelix, my face is red. I have burned the ISO file to CD. But I'm not understanding
the simple instructions that you've offered. If I click on the Spinrite button to make an ISO
image, it makes a file which I find in "My Documents". How then do I open that file with 
Nero 6?


----------



## JohnWill

If you open Nero Express, you can tell it you want to burn an image file, then navigate to the file in question, and select it. Then just tell it to burn it to CD. Remember, the ISO extension isn't necessarily associated with Nero, so double-clicking it may or may not yield the desired result.


----------



## neos1

I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## neos1

What I was doing wrong, was right clicking the file and sending it to be burned to CD. 
What went right was to open Nero 6, click on Nero Express which opens and gives several
options one of them being "Disk Image or Saved Project" , mousing over that option it further
states; "Record a Disk from disk image previously burned onto the harddrive."

Placing that CD into the CD player and restarting conjures up SpinRite 6 in Free DOS.

DoubleHelix's statement, although obvious to seasoned players cleared my sight, but
it was JohnWill's prodding that caused me to see the problem for what it was. Thanks

Now to answer your question Bearone2, In May I erased an registry entry that caused bluescreen. Don't ask me why. In the course of trying to reload XP, address 0 became 
corrupt and not having access to the internet and not having any time to research how 
to repair it, I threw the baby out with the bath, taking the 240gig hdd out, putting what
I could find which was an 80gig Western Digital and reloading everything.

Now what I want to do is to hook up the 240gig and run Spinrite and see if the drive is
salvageable.

_My question would be can I unplug my harddrive, plug in the other drive and run the 
SpinRite software from the CD drive seeing that the order of boot goes from the CD drive
first._


----------



## JohnWill

I'd unplug all the drives but the one you're running SpinRite against. That will insure you don't select the wrong drive.


----------



## DCM1519

It is a small program that will fit on a floppy and run from there.


----------



## neos1

Tis true dmullen, but no floppy.

Here is another(?) according to the manual,
which by the way is for SpinRite5. To date the manual for SR6 has yet to be released.
It states that: if hdd requires 3rd party drivers 
then a copy of those drivers has to be on the (floppy).

According to the video on GRC website, Steve Gibson, is telling Leo Leporte that
SpinRite6 has all these new features, a couple being
CD's or USB flash drive's can function in place of the diskette.

My question.
Do I still need to find out if hdd uses 3rd party drivers?

Following along in the SR5 manual it tells how to use cmd line DOS by typing
C:\CONFIG. SYS(then it shows a vertical line,then)(ENTER).

Windows comes back with: Windows can't open this file. 
Would you like to go onto the internet and find ...

If I use the command line interface: I get CONFIG.SYS is not recognized as an internal or external command, opperable program or batch file.

Autoruns (http://www.Sysinternals.com) shows a ft.sys FT disk driver Microsoft Corporation

edit: address one, not address O
Norton Partition Magic as my partition manager
Acronis True Image 9


----------



## JohnWill

Why do you think you need 3rd party drivers? If you boot Spinrite, does it find the disk? Are you making this process more complicated that it needs to be?


----------



## neos1

I'm told that I make things notoriously complicated, especially in learning something new.
Cookiegal had asked me to post the "no name no file" line of code so that she could review it,
and in a moment of (I'm sure) pure insanity I said to myself "arrgh!-no name no file?,can't be
hooked to anything worth keeping!" 

So yes John I may be making it overly complicated. But two lessons have come from this
experience; back it up, and listen carefully to and follow instructions.

Now this harddrive that is setting next to the computer tower, is not connected to it yet,
I should be able to unplug the harddrive in the 1st position (master) plug in the hdd in
question and run the software from the the CD drive? I have a Seagate external backup
that spinrite can move data to in recovery mode. 

If it seems that I'm restating this. I'm not intentionally being obtuse. Allowing for the "slop"
in my communication skills and making sure I understand the processes that need to take
place for a successful conclusion to this - and I'm doing this in between pouring concrete
and all the domestics of life; did I mention I'm dad and mom to 3 (I'm not bellyaching or
whining) I'm just maxed as far as what I can absorb.


----------



## JohnWill

I'd unplug ALL the hard disks from the system, leave the optical drives. Jumper the hard disk to be tested the same as the primary hard disk you took out, and fire the system up with the boot CD in the drive.


----------



## neos1

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## JohnWill

We'll wait right here.


----------



## neos1

After running the SpinRite software for 68hours in level 4; it tells me that there is 1940 hours left, and less than 2% of the hdd had been worked on. 
I'm going to set it to level 2 Sunday night and let it work until I return Friday night.
I'm not willing to believe at this point that the harddrive died at or about the 
same time that I removed a line of code that caused bluescreen.


----------



## JohnWill

That's only a couple of months!


----------



## neos1

neos1 said:


> I'm told that I make things notoriously complicated, especially in learning something new.
> Cookiegal had asked me to post the "no name no file" line of code so that she could review it,
> .


Correction: CheeseBall81 asked me to post.


----------



## neos1

I received an email stating the cliche had posted in this thread and here is his post.
I cannot find the post (other than in my email) so if you are subscribed to this thread cliche, let me know if you have figured out the SpinRite challenge.



> After 7 failed attempts to burn a bootable SpinRite CD I'd better start
> looking for help
> 
> First, what are the actual file names that are supposed to be on the
> bootable CD? I've generated the ISO file from the Windows UI and then
> used that file with several different burning utilities. I'll either end
> up with a spinrite.iso OR a spinrite.exe file alone on the CD. What
> am I supposed to see?
> 
> Second, I just want to clarify that I don't need to create the ISO file
> on the same machine that I want to run SpinRite on. I'm trying to run
> SpinRite on my laptop (which is bluescreening) so I'm creating the ISO
> file on my desktop. This is totally normal, correct?
> 
> I'm having the most success with the CD images that result in a
> spinrite.exe file. These CDs actually boot through the FreeDOS screen and
> into the SpinRite 6 splash screen with the 'Loading...' text. The
> problem is that it hangs on this screen (I've waited a half hour). The text
> along the top is "Rereading SpinRite's file image for viral analysis".
> 
> I'd be happy to provide specs, but I don't think I'm quite that far
> yet.


But in case your still trying to burn a bootable cd from the iso image that you downloaded, if you actually get a bootable cd, let me know how you did it. I never figured it out. I ran the program from .exe.

SpinRite is supposed to be "independant" of any machine so you can run it on any (windows) I ran it for 2 weeks on a seagate 240 gig harddrive
and I could've have just as well flushed the money down the toilet. I still think the harddrive is good I figure when my knowledge base grows to the point that I can repair the drive, I'll know when that moment comes and - I'll either fix it or toss it.

I sure would like to hear how things turned out for you.


----------



## Cliche

Hello neos1,

Yeah, not sure what happen to my post either  

The bootable CD I was able to create with the single .exe file was correct. The hanging issue I was having with SpinRite ended up being due to a faulty memory module in the laptop.

So, I'd say if you are using a CD burning utility that is generating a .exe file from the supplied .iso file you probably have that part correct.


----------



## neos1

Cliche said:


> Hello neos1,
> 
> Yeah, not sure what happen to my post either
> 
> The bootable CD I was able to create with the single .exe file was correct. The hanging issue I was having with SpinRite ended up being due to a faulty memory module in the laptop.
> 
> So, I'd say if you are using a CD burning utility that is generating a .exe file from the supplied .iso file you probably have that part correct.


So it wasn't the harddrive but a ram module that was faulty? I'm curious because I've yet to run into anyone that has used the SpinRite product successfully.


----------

